# Nre'fa-o fellow cat fans!



## Spike (Dec 10, 2003)

Nre'fa-o and Mri-fa-o to everyone! [This means Greetings and Good Dreaming in a cat language I got from a Tad Williams book called Tailchaser's song. Read it!]

My name is Spike, I am an enormous cat fan from Australia and I just wanted to say I am new and just found this forum while searching for 'Majicou' out of curiosity and found it is a member on here! That is another great cat book I read by Gabriel King called the Wild Roads and the Golden Cat, also should be read.

A bit about myself, or rather, my brother. Simba, a five year old moggie who we think is part Russian Blue and he does have a little Maine **** for looks, is a smokey grey and seems very Burman in affection. Very much a beauty! Anyone else want to tell me about their cats?

=^-^=


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Nre'fa-o to everyone*

Welcome Spike and Simba

I haven't read the book, but I know exactly the sound that greeting makes! 
This is a great site, isn't it? If you want to know about my cat, see the thread 'New from UK' .

Seashell


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## Spike (Dec 10, 2003)

*Nre'fa-o*

Thanks people! And yeh I will go and check out your cat, Seashell, cool! Aww I love the signature Aonir. I need to make my own graphic and such but I have to go, my band is getting together for a bit of practice but when I get time I shall make that and choose an avatar and stuff. I love these boards they are so authentic.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Spike! I'm glad you joined us. Enjoy!


----------



## Spike (Dec 10, 2003)

*Nre'fa-o*

Thankyou Jeanie! I love the avatar. Id better go and do that soon. Thanks I feel really welcome guys!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Spike, 

I have a previous thread for Twinkie and Sugar....

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1535

Hope to see some pictures of you kitty soon... :wink:

P.s.-In my avatar Twinkie is the twinkie colored one and Sugar is grey/white one hehe


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Spike and Simba


----------



## Spike (Dec 10, 2003)

*Nre'fa-o*

Awww! How sweet Kitkat! They match your avatar! Simba is my avatar, it's a little dark, but Ill put some better photos up later. Thanks all you guys for welcoming! 

[Goes blue] Waiting for my mum to get home while I chat on here...she has my eleventh grade school report [I finished a month ago]...maybe Ill go hide with Simba somewhere in the garden...he always makes me feel better, I feel like throwing up! [Nervous]


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome, fellow Buffy fanatic!! :wink: Oh yes, and cat fanatic too!


----------



## Spike (Dec 10, 2003)

*Nre'fa-o*

Ooh a Buffy fan! Hello! =^-^=


----------

